# Audi RS 5 Cabriolet Mule Spied in Germany



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, so the RS 5 Cabriolet isn't exactly Audi's best kept secret. We've been seeing RS 5 chinned cabriolets parked at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt parking garage before and then  just last month several CGIs of Audi's upcoming musclebound droptop surfaced on the web following the company's patent filing. 

So even though it's not entirely new, when a likely example shows itself at Audi headquarters though out on the road and without camo, we still take notice. So too did spy photographers, and that's a good thing.










In the grand scheme of things, we liken what you see here more to those Audi Forum cars. Though facelifted, this car sports the RS fascia on what otherwise looks like an S5 Cabriolet... including the quad exhausts of the S-car version. Still, it's got a quattro GmbH plate frame and quattro GmbH doesn't test S-cars.










Expect the production RS 5 Cabriolet to sport the box flare fenders, exhausts and front and rear fascias, as well as pop-up rear spoiler on the decklid as that of the coupe. It will also share the same drivetrain, including high-rev 450-hp 4.2 FSI and S-tronic only gearbox. And whether or not it's US-bound yet remains to be seen.

Check out more photos in our gallery after the jump.

* RS 5 Cabriolet Photo Gallery *


----------

